#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

.

       .    ,     .     ,       .                  ,        . ,  , , ,  ,          -.   ""   ,   ,   ,           .     ,           ,  ,  .       ,     ,  ,      .  ,  ,     .     , -          ,    ,      -  .            .    , , , ,    ,   - .   . 

 ,   ,  ?   ,    ,         ,   ,      ,  , -    ,     ,     .  -              ,        .    ,  ?       .

      .       ,         ,       -  ,  ,    ,     ,   .     ,  ""  " ".   -     .  -   ,   ,   ,   ,   .     ,   ,         .             ,   ,   ,      "".                   ,       .    ,                ,  "     ".      - -   "",    .       "",     .           " ",      : "!  !  !". 

   ,  ,  ,     .        "".  ,        .   ,     ,          ,  :

-  ,  ?   ?

-  -,  , - ,       ,      .

      ,       ,          :

-  ,  ?

                   -         .                 .      ,        " ".  ,    ,  , ,        .    .    ,  -    ,      .  ,    :

-  ,      !?

-  ,     !

-         !?

-  ,    ,    .

-  ,   !?

-  ,   .

       ,      .            .

----------

,   ,        :Smilie: 

    !     3          -      :Smilie:

----------


## Wolodya

3 ,    ?
1. 1,   ,   .
2. , -  
3.      ,    ()   !!!
(  )

----------


## Govorun

,    1       . ?

----------

> _  Wolodya_ 
> *     3 ,    ?
> 1. 1,   ,   .
> 2. , -  
> 3.      ,    ()   !!!
> (  )*


 ?

----------


## aXeL

> _  Govorun_ 
> *    ,    1       . ?*


!!!  .
         1    .
"  !" -  .         ,       . 
  -    :Smilie:

----------

